# Moss id's



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I know of www.aquamoss.com and the fact that mosses can be difficult to id. Just about every aquascape that Mr. Amano creates using moss he seems to always list Fontinalis antipyetica. Aquamoss.com's common name for this moss is Willow moss. Although they look like 2 entirely different mosses. Are there two different types or could one source be mis-informed?

I ask this only because I have been searching for Willow moss like what Mr. Amano uses. The two photos represent Willow moss that I have purchased from two different members here.

This is what Aquamoss.com says is Willow moss:









But this is what Amano's willow moss looks like:


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Amano usually lists Willow Moss as Java Moss. It is not the _Fontinalis antipyetica_ that we correctly know.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

In all the books and magazines he list it as "Fontinalis antipyetica". Which I'm sure he knows is not Java Moss...you would think. He never lists it as "Willow moss".


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

In his much earlier books, he list Java Moss as Willow Moss. You can refer to Nature Aquarium World Book One for reference.

I'm guessing that much later it became a direct translation into _Fontinalis antipyetica_.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

So which one is the real Fontinalis antipyetica in the two photos?


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

There are two Fontinalis antipyetica species, one with broader fronds and one with narrower fronds. Both will look like the one in your first photo.


----------



## ranchu (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree with Aquaspot, there are two types of Willow moss, one is called the Big Willow moss and the other is the Small Willow Moss. They both look alike except the difference in size.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

So what is the moss in the bottom photo?


----------



## propor (Jul 24, 2005)

There are many forms, varietes, subspecies of Fontinalis antipyretica (not "antipyetica"!). I'm not sure which form aquarists name Willow moss.
In Poland we have now 3 forms of species F. antipyretica and F. hypnoides in aquarias.

Sorry about my simple and incorrect english.


----------

